# New camera - Some first shots



## Ultraroel (Nov 29, 2017)

Hey guys,

Just got myself a new camera over the camera on my phone. 
The snow's been here for a few days which lend me an opportunity for some seasonal shots. Most of them, failed in my own opinion. Here's three that I liked.


----------



## Terry D (Nov 29, 2017)

Nice! What sort of camera did you get?


----------



## Ultraroel (Nov 30, 2017)

Got myself a Nikon D3400  with standard lens for now. Now I'm just experimenting and trying to find out what to use at what kind of moments..
I guess it'll get better with experience


----------



## Bloggsworth (Nov 30, 2017)

You should use the menu system and look for the setting which allows you to tell the camera to overide the meter and increase the exposure when photographing very light subjects (the camera thinks it's a bright day if you're photographing snow and reduces the exposure), the settings usually go from 0 +1 +2, or -1 -2, usually in 3 steps for each whole number, it is particularly useful when photographing snow. Try the +1 and +2 settings, one of these (or steps in between) will make the snow properly white and lighten the shadows - Have fun.


----------



## Terry D (Nov 30, 2017)

I agree with Bloggs. Play around with your settings and watch a lot of Youtube videos about your camera so you can learn how to make some simple adjustments. You have a good eye for composition, so, as you learn your camera, things will progress fast.


----------



## Ultraroel (Dec 6, 2017)

I'm trying to just increase my uptime with the camera and playing with the settings. Generally I am quite disappointed with my own shots so far. Mostly cause of lighting, noise (iso) etc, but I will get there. I see I have white-balance options, but I can only choose presets.. is there a way to add more to this?

I made this picture a few days ago. I dislike that the tram is crooked, which makes my picture seems crooked. 

No editing at all. I'm a bit torn whether I should have tried to soften the sunlight, which would have resulted in no color on the tram and cars..


----------



## Terry D (Dec 6, 2017)

Auto white balance usually works pretty well. The only way to manually adjust it is to choose "Preset Manual" (PRE), but then you need to have what is called a 'gray card' for the camera to use as a starting point. Do you have any image processing software you use to edit the photos? In many of those programs you can make changes to the white balance. If you have software, are you shooting RAW files, or JPEG?


----------



## Ultraroel (Dec 6, 2017)

Thanks. So far I've just been shooting the largest JPEG as I haven't edited anything, the app changes the pics to 2 MB files instead of 18 
Just need to practice more. The office has such a beautiful view now and ofcourse, I didn't bring my camera


----------



## Ultraroel (Dec 12, 2017)

Yesterday I met the dog that I picked up along the street a few weeks ago. He was adopted a week ago and seems very comfortable at his new home.


----------



## Ultraroel (Dec 26, 2017)

Every day I pass by this appartment where the cats sit next to the window. Light was good this time


----------

